# Non-Apple product through OEM i-pod connector?



## davisj (Jun 4, 2001)

My '06 GTI has the optional i-pod connector in the glove box. I have a non-Apple mp3 player that I'd like to play through the radio. I bought an adapter online but the radio doesn't recognize the player. Is there a simple adapter to connect a mini-jack to the OEM connector that the radio will recognize?


----------



## gtitdi (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes, I am also looking for the same thing. I have found a few solutions but they are very expensive.
http://cablejive.com/sounddock-cable
and
http://cablejive.com/universal-dock-converter
Anyone know of a cheaper alternative?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

If you would like to convert the Ipod adapter to aux-in permanently you can also get the Blitzsafe V3A and it will plug right in at the glovebox

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## gtitdi (Sep 21, 2009)

I saw that but I am looking for a cheaper alternative.


----------



## gtitdi (Sep 21, 2009)

I FIANALLY found it.
Beware though, it's from Hong Kong and shipping will take 3-4 weeks, but hey, it's FREE:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...ching


----------

